# Anyone order tackle?



## skysail (Apr 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone orders their lures and what not online. If so, from where?


----------



## 1munford (Apr 11, 2012)

tackle warehouse is a great site, good prices and a great selection of everything!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2012)

The sponsors on this site - there are few that sell great lures at great prices - stuff you can only get through Tin Boats



I also use TW and a few other places. I purchase most of my FW stuff online


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 11, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> The sponsors on this site - there are few that sell great lures at great prices - stuff you can only get through Tin Boats
> 
> 
> 
> I also use TW and a few other places. I purchase most of my FW stuff online



I ordered some of the 1/16 oz. crappie lures from crappie lures . com . They look good anyway, just I'm having a hard time retraining myself to a ultralight spinner. Frustrating! I blame it on the wind.... ya thats it.. the wind!


----------



## 200racing (Apr 12, 2012)

it takes a good sell or nonavailability for me to fool with online since bps and academy and 10min away. i have used tackle warehouse and flystop.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2012)

Since we dont have a dedicated full blown tackle shop on board as a sponsor yet, I usually just buy from whoever you guys mention. 

90% of my plastics come from JDBaits, unless they are hitting them that day on a color/style plastic I don't have then I shoot over to Dicks sporting goods, Walmart, or Basspro.

I have used Tacklewarehouse, Landbigfish, BassTackleDepot with no problems.


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always said to myself if a tackle supplier could provide free shipping like Amazone does ($25 free shipping deal) they will get the majority of my business. I can't stand paying shipping! I do still order online occasionally mainly because I want particular items that can't be found locally.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2012)

moloch16 said:


> I've always said to myself if a tackle supplier could provide free shipping like Amazone does ($25 free shipping deal) they will get the majority of my business. I can't stand paying shipping! I do still order online occasionally mainly because I want particular items that can't be found locally.




Tackle Warehouse has free shipping for order over 50.00 (it is hard to order less then that anyway)


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 12, 2012)

I try to order stuff that people around me can't buy locally. We don't have an Academy here in Ohio, so I buy a lot from them. I like their H20 Express line. I've had good success with Tackle Warehouse and Bass Pro online, too.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> The sponsors on this site - there are few that sell great lures at great prices - stuff you can only get through Tin Boats
> 
> I also use TW and a few other places. I purchase most of my FW stuff online



+1


----------



## BarryG (Jun 8, 2012)

I have bought from dwaz before...good stuff!


----------



## overboard (Jun 8, 2012)

order stuff from Cabelas, Bass pro, Gander Mt.>(free shipping), Jans netcraft, plus some smaller specialty places, like "Woos Lures".
getting tired of driving to some of these places, and coming home with half of what I went there for.


----------



## Recon (Jun 8, 2012)

I tend to use Tackle Warehouse as they are a sponsor of my son's college bass fishing team. I support them and they support the team. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 8, 2012)

I go with the local shops. When it comes to an online order of a handful of lures, it ends up costing me more to shop online than going do a dedicated tackle shop. Tackle shops can do special orders for you if you ask really nicely.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> moloch16 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always said to myself if a tackle supplier could provide free shipping like Amazone does ($25 free shipping deal) they will get the majority of my business. I can't stand paying shipping! I do still order online occasionally mainly because I want particular items that can't be found locally.
> ...


Agreed, the free shipping is great, with the money I save I put towards the 2 day air for $5. I love it!!! Since most of the newer baits come from the West Coast TW has the newest lures on the market.


----------



## huntinslabs (Aug 24, 2012)

I order a lot from grizzleyjig.com. I cant drive to Bass Pro and back for less than the cost of shipping. No real good mom and pop shops round here.


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 25, 2012)

I may be old school, but I refuse to use my credit or debit card online. I did with business card once got my product but also a scamer got my credit card numbers. Luckily my credit card company cover all purchases I did not make. If I find something I want, I go to local bait shop see if they can order it if not give them link and just let them order it. I will pay extra for them handing transaction.


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 31, 2012)

If you guys wanted to give us a look, we are running a 15% off Labor Day sale for all Tin Boat's members. Just use the coupon code "Tin" and it will take the 15% off. We also have free shipping if you spend $75 or more!

www.HomeBrewedTackle.com


----------



## ohiobassmaster (Sep 2, 2012)

I have ordered a lot online. Ordered from Tackle Warehouse, Bass Tackle Depot, and other online dealers. But I also live within 45 min from Bass Pro Shops and Gander Mtn and 1 hr 15min from Cabelas. Also have two really good smaller tackle dealers that are close by. Just depends on what I am after and price. Want to try some of the stuff offered buy some of the sponsor of this website. Looks like some good stuff.  8) =P~


----------

